# POLL: Is That Dress White and Gold or Blue and Black?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

So was thinking if there is a function correlation with this. :th_cool: So do you see white and gold or blue and black?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I've seen both about equally and I think my dominant function is probably Fe, Fi, or Ni.

In that picture though, it looks white and gold to me.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I see blue and low quality black in this picture. ;p


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

It's clearly more blue and black, to be precise it's periwinkle purple and a dark brown.

If you see white and gold then your eyes lack the same quality of cones as those who see blue and black. I'm not lying - If you see white and gold than you physically have worse eyes than the 25% of people who see it as blue and black.


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

This video sort of looks into why people see different colors:


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

SpottedTurtle said:


> This video sort of looks into why people see different colors:


Doesnt seem to really solve it tho. Iv read people saying they saw different then the person next to them at the same screen at the same time. Which complicate things alot if it is true. May be an eye thing but more likely imo if all this is true an cognitive interpretation thing.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

I see it as blue and black... I really can't see the white and gold :'(

I've watched the video  I really can't see why they see it white but I definitely think that the light is fake. As if they used the contrast button and augmented the yellow contrast


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

I see gold and blue.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a great new invention to test colour blindness.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

It's white gold to me.

I have no idea what that's supposed to mean though.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

White and gold.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

It is so clearly not white I don't understand how anyone could see white on that dress.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 1, 2015)

White and gold is what I see but it all has to do with how an individual's brain percieves the lighting in the image.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I see blue and brown, but I considered the lighting could make it look bluer too, so. :/ After a while (and some squinting) I could see how it's supposed to be black though.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It is both for me. I can switch them back and forth. I don't see any black at all in that picture. I see blue/lavender and brown/gold. I can see it as white and brown gold though too. From peripheral vision it is totally blue. Out of the the corner of my eye. 


actually I just saw black too. blue and black, I can see that now. lol. I can't see it as white and gold anymore. Just blue and black. I think lighting matters. The sun is going down here right now.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I see blue, and also gold. Don't see white or black.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2013)

According to the picture the "blue" part is very light blue. Right between white and blue.
The "black" part is very brownish. Not really gold but definitely not black.
I looked this up in Photoshop. 

I would say that if you see the "blue" part as white there is no big deal but if you see the "black" part as black you have really bad eyes.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

White with bluish tinge and gold,sometimes light blue/lavender and light brown.


----------



## introvertedvampire (Dec 13, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> It is so clearly not white I don't understand how anyone could see white on that dress.



If you'd ask me what colour I _see_ I would say blue. But if you'd ask me what colour I think it _is_, I would say white, because I do see the colour blue but I think the lighting makes it seem that way even though the dress is actually white.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

The dress literally looks like it's this color to me (as in, the material is this color, not the lighting:

http://www.solidbackgrounds.com/images/1280x1024/1280x1024-periwinkle-solid-color-background.jpg


----------

